

Slicehost is down - ivankirigin
http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/slicehost.com

======
ivankirigin
Back up. Took 14 minutes.

~~~
nickb
Not the slices... just the home page I imagine.

$ uptime 01:44:08 up 131 days

~~~
ivankirigin
tipjoy and some other slices were down briefly.

~~~
nickb
:(

I have 6 slices and none of them had any downtime. Maybe it was just the
single server that went down or a single router...

~~~
ivankirigin
<http://twitter.com/slicehost/statuses/957145230>

    
    
      @tipjoy Had a network issue affecting a portion of STL-B, had someone onsite and was resolved within 10 min. Apologies.

------
iamadog
Back up. Proxying thru my slice right now.

